

Hulu joining the NYTimes behind a paywall - EinsZweiDrei
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-newhulu21-2010jan21,0,1871796.story

======
TheBigD
The networks will never keep up with Youtube, MetaCafe, and all the other
video sites. I'm happy to use Hulu when it's free, but no way I'll pay when I
can get the same content free through Google Video.

